
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Time (2012) - DrScump
http://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
======
DrScump
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527)

